# Die neuen Simpsons Folgen



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

Ich denke man hat schon in den vorigen Jahren immer wieder eine gewisse Entwicklung bei den Simpsons bezüglich des Zeichenstils Einzug halten sehen.
Als ich jedoch vorhin Prosieben einschaltete und die neuen Folgen (bzw bis dahin die neue Folge) liefen war ich doch iwie verwundert. Es sieht für mich noch mehr verändert aus, als es schon der Film war, und im Gegensatz zu selbigem fand ich diese Folge auch eigentlich überhaupt nicht komisch.

Geht es euch ähnlich bei den Änderungen, bzw findet ihr überhaupt, dass es eine ist? Gefallen sie euch, etc?

/discuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

Früher fand ich die Simpsons toll. Aber heute nerven sie mich nurnoch und ich find sie überhaupt nichtmehr lustig. Ich weiß nichts ob es daran liegt dass ich älter geworden bin oder an den neuen Folgen/Staffeln.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Früher fand ich die Simpsons toll. Aber heute nerven sie mich nurnoch und ich find sie überhaupt nichtmehr lustig. Ich weiß nichts ob es daran liegt dass ich älter geworden bin oder an den neuen Folgen/Staffeln.



Was mich nervt, ist, dass es mittlerweile auch überzogen wirkt. Also "lustig um jeden Preis" und alles darauf getrimmt wird. Finde, dadurch geht Charme verloren.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Die 20te Staffel war crap. Die 21te, die jetzt läuft, hat einige ziemliche gute, nach alten Folgen orientierte, Handlung und Humor (hab mir die aktuelle Staffel schon auf Englisch angesehen).


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die 20te Staffel war crap. Die 21te, die jetzt läuft, hat einige ziemliche gute, nach alten Folgen orientierte, Handlung und Humor (hab mir die aktuelle Staffel schon auf Englisch angesehen).



Ich hoffe das kommt noch in die Gänge. Die bisherigen Folgen sind so abgedroschen und langweilig wie die letzte Staffel und sämtliche Gaststar-Folgen (außer Akte Springfield *g*).


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das kommt noch in die Gänge. Die bisherigen Folgen sind so abgedroschen und langweilig wie die letzte Staffel und sämtliche Gaststar-Folgen (außer Akte Springfield *g*).


Ah, nächste Woche müsste die Helloweenfolge kommen. Die ein oder andere Episode ist in Staffel 21 (leider auch) stinklangweilig. Aber die Helloweenfolge hab ich relativ gut in Erinnerung.


----------



## Rayon (21. September 2010)

Hab sie alle schon auf englisch gesehen, auf Englisch sind se viel besser als auf Deutsch - aber ich mag alle Staffeln auf Englisch und Deutsch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2010)

Mir gefallen die neuen Folgen überhaupt nicht. Der Simpsons-Film war der Hammer, keine Frage. Die Serien danach wurden aber immer schlechter, irgendwie unlustiger. Hoffentlich wird das noch besser.


----------



## Haxxler (22. September 2010)

Ich hab schon die letzte Staffel kaum verfolgt. Ich fands überhaupt nicht mehr lustig irgendwie. Vielleicht bin ich durch South Park auch einfach irgendwie abgestumpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (22. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die neuen Folgen überhaupt nicht. Der Simpsons-Film war der Hammer, keine Frage. Die Serien danach wurden aber immer schlechter, irgendwie unlustiger. Hoffentlich wird das noch besser.



schon der film liess nach den ersten 20 minuten spürbar nach ..


----------



## spectrumizer (22. September 2010)

Finde die Simpsons nach wie vor, wie schon seit Jahren, spaßig und kann über die Gags lachen. Fand auch in den älteren Staffeln einige Folgen weniger witzig. Gibts immer wieder.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. September 2010)

Ach ja die Simpsons, sagen wir es so, die sind einfach ausgelutscht. ^^


----------



## xRf (22. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ach ja die Simpsons, sagen wir es so, die sind einfach ausgelutscht. ^^



Darum auch die sechste Staffel von Futurama (-;


----------



## Beckenblockade (22. September 2010)

Ich kann mich hier den meisten anschließen... Die neuen Staffeln geben mir irgendwie einfach nichts mehr. Hab auch komplett aufgehört die zu verfolgen.


----------



## Ennia (23. September 2010)

Das liegt aber nur daran, dass die Simpsons auf deutsch noch nie wirklich lustig waren.

Ich find die neuen Folgen nicht unbedingt schlechter.


----------



## Manowar (23. September 2010)

xRf schrieb:


> Darum auch die sechste Staffel von Futurama (-;



Du meinst die Staffel, die damit anfängt, den Film "Benders big score" in Teile zu schneiden, um sie als Folgen zu verkaufen? *hüstel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du meinst die Staffel, die damit anfängt, den Film "Benders big score" in Teile zu schneiden, um sie als Folgen zu verkaufen? *hüstel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hab ich mich auch gewundert o0


----------

